# Welches BackUp Script für ISPConfig?



## SilverXX (13. Aug. 2014)

*Frage zum BackUp mit ISPConfig3*

Hallo Leute...

mit was erstellt Ihr BackUps der Vereichnisse, DB´s und Mails einzelner Kunden unter ISPConfig?

Mit dem mitgelieferten Script oder benutzt ihr ein anderes?

Was ist empfehlenswert?

Ist das hier noch aktuell und hat einer Erfahrung damit? -->
HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Backup des ISPconfig3 mit Mails, Datenbanken und Webinhalt

*Edit: *Sehe ich es eigentlich richtig, dass unter /var/backup lediglich die Datebanken der einzelnen Webs abgespeichert werden?
Wo kann ich einstellen, dass komplette BackUps angelegt werden?


----------



## planet_fox (4. Sep. 2014)

Unter  /var/backup liegen normal wenn Backups für die Webs eingeschaltet sind die Backups der Webordner und die datenbank der Webs.


----------



## florian030 (4. Sep. 2014)

Wenn Du zusätzlich noch ein Backup für Mails haben willst, kannst Du dazu meinen Backport nehmen.


----------



## planet_fox (5. Sep. 2014)

möglich, aber wie sieht das aus wenn ISPConfig das in der nächsten Version rein bringt . Gibt es dann Update Probleme ?


----------



## florian030 (5. Sep. 2014)

Nein. Das ist im wesentlichen genau so in der nächsten Version enthalten.


----------



## SilverXX (5. Sep. 2014)

Schönes Script...das mit dem Mailbackup habe ich noch gesucht. Werde ich mir mal anschauen.

Nun möchte ich das zusätzlich alle BackUp auf einem externen BackUp Server speichern, wie würdet ihr vorgehen?


----------



## florian030 (5. Sep. 2014)

Ich sichere meine Backups nur extern.

Du musst einen entsprechenden mount lediglich in einem shell-script namens /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/backup_dir_mount.sh eintragen.


----------

